# What are you drinking Right Now?!??!?!?



## -Cp

Hedges Three-Vineyards Red Wine:

Deeply colored, this wine is seamlessly integrated with concentrated aromas of black fruits, cassis and clove with sweetly toasted oak, licorice, cola and plum. On the palate, flavors of spice, cassis, black cherry and toasted oak start softly and are well-balanced with firm acids and continue with a long, lingering finish.


----------



## Said1

Do you ever quote your sources?  :teeth:


----------



## simpleviolet

Les Trois Mousquetaires Série Signature Rauchbier. Greatness. 

The other night I had a Au Maître Brasseur Paroxysme Alt that I rated well above the average as well. 

Along with the L'Amère à Boire Vollbier, there's some great German brewing in Quebec! 

Or maybe I'm just a little biased because we're so lacking here in Onterrible? (I'm going have to get back to Germany sometime).


----------



## Dis

simpleviolet said:


> Les Trois Mousquetaires Série Signature Rauchbier. Greatness.
> 
> The other night I had a Au Maître Brasseur Paroxysme Alt that I rated well above the average as well.
> 
> Along with the L'Amère à Boire Vollbier, there's some great German brewing in Quebec!
> 
> Or maybe I'm just a little biased because we're so lacking here in Onterrible? (I'm going have to get back to Germany sometime).



Just how far back DID you have to go to find a 4 year old thread?


----------



## KittenKoder

Coffee! Always coffee! Coffee!

WhattyameanI'vehadtoomuchcoffee?


----------



## xotoxi

Dis said:


> simpleviolet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Les Trois Mousquetaires Série Signature Rauchbier. Greatness.
> 
> The other night I had a Au Maître Brasseur Paroxysme Alt that I rated well above the average as well.
> 
> Along with the L'Amère à Boire Vollbier, there's some great German brewing in Quebec!
> 
> Or maybe I'm just a little biased because we're so lacking here in Onterrible? (I'm going have to get back to Germany sometime).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just how far back DID you have to go to find a 4 year old thread?
Click to expand...

 
4 years, maybe?


----------



## Tech_Esq

We just cruised down Rt. 29 over the weekend to Prince Michel Vineyards (just so-so lately) but had a tolerable Chardonnay from 2008 and a good dessert wine Tres Bien.

Then we went down to Jefferson Vineyards near Monticello. Wide selection, some quite good. Their whites out shone the reds again. We picked up a Pinot Gris, a Chardonnay and I believe a Merlot based Rose.


----------



## brewerboy

Michelobs newer beer "Shock Top"

I dig it.

Its usually either that or Leinenkugels Sunset Wheat


----------



## Agnapostate

Necros seem to work.


----------



## Amanda

Rockstar + Vodka.... fuck yeah!


----------



## brewerboy

Amanda said:


> Rockstar + Vodka.... fuck yeah!



Haha, my girl

I'm a big fan of Monster and Grey Goose (when I can afford it)....no sipping allowed.


----------



## Article 15

Amanda said:


> Rockstar + Vodka.... fuck yeah!



Solid combo ... 

Hard liquor + massive amounts of caffeine and sugar so when you are too wasted to handle it anymore you are still wide awake and continue to drink.


----------



## xotoxi

Water.


----------



## Agnapostate

I tried _Cocaine_ when it was sold as such...I can see how it would induce heart problems.


----------



## Article 15

Canada Dry


----------



## Article 15

Agnapostate said:


> I tried _Cocaine_ when it was sold as such...I can see how it would induce heart problems.



lol ...

Ya think?

Bit of a rush, eh?


----------



## hjmick

I just had a chocolate malt, might grab a Dublin Dr. Pepper in a while.


----------



## brewerboy

Agnapostate said:


> I tried _Cocaine_ when it was sold as such...I can see how it would induce heart problems.




Haha, I hope you mean LIQUID Cocaine as its called in my neck o' the woods.

If not, I hope you had fun looking out the windows


----------



## brewerboy

hjmick said:


> I just had a chocolate malt, might grab a Dublin Dr. Pepper in a while.



Haha, You've gotta enlighten me on the "Dublin Dr. Pepper"


----------



## Article 15

brewerboy said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried _Cocaine_ when it was sold as such...I can see how it would induce heart problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I hope you mean LIQUID Cocaine as its called in my neck o' the woods.
> 
> If not, I hope you had fun looking out the windows
Click to expand...


lol ...

I like you, you're funny.


----------



## brewerboy

Article 15 said:


> brewerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried _Cocaine_ when it was sold as such...I can see how it would induce heart problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I hope you mean LIQUID Cocaine as its called in my neck o' the woods.
> 
> If not, I hope you had fun looking out the windows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol ...
> 
> I like you, you're funny.
Click to expand...


 Thanks

Truthfully though, it all personal experience


----------



## Article 15

brewerboy said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brewerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I hope you mean LIQUID Cocaine as its called in my neck o' the woods.
> 
> If not, I hope you had fun looking out the windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ...
> 
> I like you, you're funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Truthfully though, it all personal experience
Click to expand...


lol ... obviously 

One would have to have been there before in order to get that one.


----------



## hjmick

brewerboy said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a chocolate malt, might grab a Dublin Dr. Pepper in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, You've gotta enlighten me on the "Dublin Dr. Pepper"
Click to expand...


The oldest Dr. Pepper bottling plant in the world is located in Dublin, Texas. They have been bottling Dr. Pepper since 1891 _(6 years after Dr. Pepper was created)_ and they still use pure cane sugar _(Imperial Pure Cane Sugar to be exact)_ rather than high fructose corn syrup. I am a big fan of sugar in my sodarather than HFCS. I even buy Coca Cola from Mexico where they still do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## brewerboy

Article 15 said:


> brewerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol ...
> 
> I like you, you're funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Truthfully though, it all personal experience
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol ... obviously
> 
> One would have to have been there before in order to get that one.
Click to expand...


LOL

And you got it 

I no longer support cocaine use, but I gotta say: Right on.


----------



## brewerboy

hjmick said:


> brewerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a chocolate malt, might grab a Dublin Dr. Pepper in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, You've gotta enlighten me on the "Dublin Dr. Pepper"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The oldest Dr. Pepper bottling plant in the world is located in Dublin, Texas. They have been bottling Dr. Pepper since 1891 _(6 years after Dr. Pepper was created)_ and they still use pure cane sugar _(Imperial Pure Cane Sugar to be exact)_ rather than high fructose corn syrup. I am a big fan of sugar in my sodarather than HFCS. I even buy Coca Cola from Mexico where they still do it the old fashioned way.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the info.

Truthfully, when I read "Dublin" I was thinking Dublin, Ireland, thus a Dr. Pepper and liquor mix.

But I agree, soft drinks in Mexico taste SO MUCH better.

I'll pay ya the cost (with shipping!) plus 50% to send me a case of Mexican Sprite. 

One of my fondest memories of Mexico has to do with their Sprite.

Puerto Penyasco (The "Y" may not be needed) on a rooftop cafe, overlooking the ocean on a 105 degree day. Followed quickly by some Salty Dogs y Dos Equis.


----------



## Article 15

brewerboy said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brewerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Truthfully though, it all personal experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ... obviously
> 
> One would have to have been there before in order to get that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> And you got it
> 
> I no longer support cocaine use, but I gotta say: Right on.
Click to expand...


Heh ... word.

I don't condone it anymore either.  I mean, it was fun while it lasted and all but I can find better ways to spend my time and money.


----------



## hjmick

brewerboy said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brewerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, You've gotta enlighten me on the "Dublin Dr. Pepper"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest Dr. Pepper bottling plant in the world is located in Dublin, Texas. They have been bottling Dr. Pepper since 1891 _(6 years after Dr. Pepper was created)_ and they still use pure cane sugar _(Imperial Pure Cane Sugar to be exact)_ rather than high fructose corn syrup. I am a big fan of sugar in my sodarather than HFCS. I even buy Coca Cola from Mexico where they still do it the old fashioned way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Truthfully, when I read "Dublin" I was thinking Dublin, Ireland, thus a Dr. Pepper and liquor mix.
> 
> But I agree, soft drinks in Mexico taste SO MUCH better.
> 
> I'll pay ya the cost (with shipping!) plus 50% to send me a case of Mexican Sprite.
> 
> One of my fondest memories of Mexico has to do with their Sprite.
> 
> Puerto Penyasco (The "Y" may not be needed) on a rooftop cafe, overlooking the ocean on a 105 degree day. Followed quickly by some Salty Dogs y Dos Equis.
Click to expand...


I cheat: Costco carries the Mexican Coca Cola. I can buy it without my passport!


----------



## brewerboy

Article 15 said:


> brewerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol ... obviously
> 
> One would have to have been there before in order to get that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> And you got it
> 
> I no longer support cocaine use, but I gotta say: Right on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heh ... word.
> 
> I don't condone it anymore either.  I mean, it was fun while it lasted and all but I can find better ways to spend my time and money.
Click to expand...




Absolutely. At some point ya gotta grow up I guess.

Except that Peter Pan motherfucker. Curse him.


----------



## brewerboy

hjmick said:


> brewerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest Dr. Pepper bottling plant in the world is located in Dublin, Texas. They have been bottling Dr. Pepper since 1891 _(6 years after Dr. Pepper was created)_ and they still use pure cane sugar _(Imperial Pure Cane Sugar to be exact)_ rather than high fructose corn syrup. I am a big fan of sugar in my sodarather than HFCS. I even buy Coca Cola from Mexico where they still do it the old fashioned way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Truthfully, when I read "Dublin" I was thinking Dublin, Ireland, thus a Dr. Pepper and liquor mix.
> 
> But I agree, soft drinks in Mexico taste SO MUCH better.
> 
> I'll pay ya the cost (with shipping!) plus 50% to send me a case of Mexican Sprite.
> 
> One of my fondest memories of Mexico has to do with their Sprite.
> 
> Puerto Penyasco (The "Y" may not be needed) on a rooftop cafe, overlooking the ocean on a 105 degree day. Followed quickly by some Salty Dogs y Dos Equis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cheat: Costco carries the Mexican Coca Cola. I can buy it without my passport!
Click to expand...




So is it really "Mexican" Coca-Cola then? 

In all seriousness, thanks for the tip. Do they carry Mexican Sprite?


----------



## JW Frogen

Heavy drinking may service great art, art of life or art of page, or not, but if you go down that crooked and broad road, produce the art, or life first.

Even F Scott Fitzgerald wrote one great novel before he died that lonely alcholic death at the bottom of Laruel Caynon.


----------



## Amanda

There's nothing wrong with coke... I do it when it's offered up. Why would anyone not do it if it's freely available? It makes you feel magnificent.


----------



## KittenKoder




----------



## Article 15

Amanda said:


> There's nothing wrong with coke... I do it when it's offered up. Why would anyone not do it if it's freely available? It makes you feel magnificent.



Geee ... I dunno ... it's addictive, bad for your health, and has a fast (and shitty) comedown?

Ever have kleenex stuff up both nostrils to stop the bleeding because of coke?


----------



## JW Frogen

Amanda said:


> There's nothing wrong with coke... I do it when it's offered up. Why would anyone not do it if it's freely available? It makes you feel magnificent.




Coke is the wild ride where you pay to board after you have rode. 

Price not negotiable.


----------



## Amanda

Article 15 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with coke... I do it when it's offered up. Why would anyone not do it if it's freely available? It makes you feel magnificent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geee ... I dunno ... it's addictive, bad for your health, and has a fast (and shitty) comedown?
> 
> Ever have kleenex stuff up both nostrils to stop the bleeding because of coke?
Click to expand...


Nope. I don't have an addictive personality. I do what I want when I want and stop without a problem. I like coke when it's around and don't miss it when it isn't. Same with pot or alcohol. I indulge freely when it's offered and just roll on when it's not. I don't understand addiction. Nothing has never made me want it so that I can't help myself.


----------



## Article 15

Amanda said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with coke... I do it when it's offered up. Why would anyone not do it if it's freely available? It makes you feel magnificent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geee ... I dunno ... it's addictive, bad for your health, and has a fast (and shitty) comedown?
> 
> Ever have kleenex stuff up both nostrils to stop the bleeding because of coke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I don't have an addictive personality. I do what I want when I want and stop without a problem. I like coke when it's around and don't miss it when it isn't. Same with pot or alcohol. I indulge freely when it's offered and just roll on when it's not. I don't understand addiction. Nothing has never made me want it so that I can't help myself.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I used to feel indestructable too 10 years ago.


----------



## Agnapostate

Come on, now...stereotype much?


----------



## KittenKoder

Article 15 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geee ... I dunno ... it's addictive, bad for your health, and has a fast (and shitty) comedown?
> 
> Ever have kleenex stuff up both nostrils to stop the bleeding because of coke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I don't have an addictive personality. I do what I want when I want and stop without a problem. I like coke when it's around and don't miss it when it isn't. Same with pot or alcohol. I indulge freely when it's offered and just roll on when it's not. I don't understand addiction. Nothing has never made me want it so that I can't help myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I used to feel indestructable too 10 years ago.
Click to expand...


Meh, if she wants to fuck up her life, let her. It's always fun to hear the junkies say "when I started it ..." ... their stories are always entertaining.


----------



## Amanda

Article 15 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geee ... I dunno ... it's addictive, bad for your health, and has a fast (and shitty) comedown?
> 
> Ever have kleenex stuff up both nostrils to stop the bleeding because of coke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I don't have an addictive personality. I do what I want when I want and stop without a problem. I like coke when it's around and don't miss it when it isn't. Same with pot or alcohol. I indulge freely when it's offered and just roll on when it's not. I don't understand addiction. Nothing has never made me want it so that I can't help myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I used to feel indestructable too 10 years ago.
Click to expand...


I don't feel indestructible... I know very well where my vulnerabilities lie. I've just never understood why "drugs" are soooo  bad. I do what I please and have never felt compelled to consume. You want to speak to that? Or is it more comfortable to just give platitudes? I like you A15, I don't get why you're coming at me like this. Let's be real.


----------



## Agnapostate

Damn, I feel like I'm back in D.A.R.E. class, and the teachers are no less worthy of mockery.


----------



## Article 15

Agnapostate said:


> Come on, now...stereotype much?



No.  

It's called life experience.  

I've been there and done that before.


----------



## Agnapostate

Article 15 said:


> No.
> 
> It's called life experience.
> 
> I've been there and done that before.



So not only a stereotype, but one based on anecdotal speculation. You need to reject the idea that she believes she's "invincible" due to her age; it's a weak belief with no empirical basis for her age group, nor anecdotal basis, since you don't *really* know her.


----------



## Article 15

Amanda said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I don't have an addictive personality. I do what I want when I want and stop without a problem. I like coke when it's around and don't miss it when it isn't. Same with pot or alcohol. I indulge freely when it's offered and just roll on when it's not. I don't understand addiction. Nothing has never made me want it so that I can't help myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I used to feel indestructable too 10 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't feel indestructible... I know very well where my vulnerabilities lie. I've just never understood why "drugs" are soooo  bad. I do what I please and have never felt compelled to consume. You want to speak to that? Or is it more comfortable to just give platitudes? I like you A15, I don't get why you're coming at me like this. Let's be real.
Click to expand...


Sorry if I'm coming off as rude.  

I don't think drugs are bad per se ... lord knows I've done more than my fair share of them.  I've just seen WAY too many people go down, people who I thought were better than that, to believe that anyone is invulnerable to getting beatin' by them in some form or another.


----------



## Article 15

Agnapostate said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> It's called life experience.
> 
> I've been there and done that before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So not only a stereotype, but one based on anecdotal speculation. You need to reject the idea that she believes she's "invincible" due to her age; it's a weak belief with no empirical basis for her age group, nor anecdotal basis, since you don't *really* know her.
Click to expand...


Whatever, Agna ... your melon sized brain doesn't make up for a lack of experience in this matter.


----------



## Agnapostate

Article 15 said:


> Whatever, Agna ... your melon sized brain doesn't make up for a lack of experience in this matter.



On what do you base that claim?


----------



## Article 15

Agnapostate said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, Agna ... your melon sized brain doesn't make up for a lack of experience in this matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On what do you base that claim?
Click to expand...


It's a been there, done that, claim.  

Look, I know you are one helluva a smart dude but it's nearly impossible for you to anywhere near the life experience I have with these issues.


----------



## Agnapostate

Article 15 said:


> It's a been there, done that, claim.
> 
> Look, I know you are one helluva a smart dude but it's nearly impossible for you to anywhere near the life experience I have with these issues.



Yeah. That's the thing. I don't know where your assessment of my life experience is coming from.


----------



## Article 15

Agnapostate said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a been there, done that, claim.
> 
> Look, I know you are one helluva a smart dude but it's nearly impossible for you to anywhere near the life experience I have with these issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. That's the thing. I don't know where your assessment of my life experience is coming from.
Click to expand...


Is it not true that you are still a minor?


----------



## Agnapostate

Article 15 said:


> Is it not true that you are still a minor?



No, that's true, A15. But quality beats quantity often enough.


----------



## Amanda

Don't stress J. I'm cool. Fucked beyond recognition and still in control, like always.


----------



## KittenKoder

It will be interesting to see how bad her life gets in ten years, hopefully she will survive that long and still be able to log on. As I said, when a junky lives long enough, their stories are generally entertaining.


----------



## DamnYankee

Article 15 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I used to feel indestructable too 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel indestructible... I know very well where my vulnerabilities lie. I've just never understood why "drugs" are soooo  bad. I do what I please and have never felt compelled to consume. You want to speak to that? Or is it more comfortable to just give platitudes? I like you A15, I don't get why you're coming at me like this. Let's be real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm coming off as rude.
> 
> I don't think drugs are bad per se ... lord knows I've done more than my fair share of them.  I've just seen WAY too many people go down, people who I thought were better than that, to believe that anyone is invulnerable to getting beatin' by them in some form or another.
Click to expand...


Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.... Isn't there as much of a "rush" from the fact that it's illegal as from the drug itself?


----------



## Amanda

Article 15 said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a been there, done that, claim.
> 
> Look, I know you are one helluva a smart dude but it's nearly impossible for you to anywhere near the life experience I have with these issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. That's the thing. I don't know where your assessment of my life experience is coming from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it not true that you are still a minor?
Click to expand...


Aw, 15... I thought you were above that. 

Deal with J as a person not a group... that's only being fair.


----------



## Agnapostate

I can see how she'd constitute a "junky" from the vantage point of your 82% purity score, KK, but real "junkies" are a bit more gritty than that.


----------



## KittenKoder

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel indestructible... I know very well where my vulnerabilities lie. I've just never understood why "drugs" are soooo  bad. I do what I please and have never felt compelled to consume. You want to speak to that? Or is it more comfortable to just give platitudes? I like you A15, I don't get why you're coming at me like this. Let's be real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm coming off as rude.
> 
> I don't think drugs are bad per se ... lord knows I've done more than my fair share of them.  I've just seen WAY too many people go down, people who I thought were better than that, to believe that anyone is invulnerable to getting beatin' by them in some form or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.... Isn't there as much of a "rush" from the fact that it's illegal as from the drug itself?
Click to expand...


Many fall into it for just that reason, they want to be criminals. It's why I never trust a junky either, not because of their addiction because let's face it, we're all addicted to something, but because they demonstrate their willingness to break the law and their lack of conscience.


----------



## KittenKoder

Agnapostate said:


> I can see how she'd constitute a "junky" from the vantage point of your 82% purity score, KK, but real "junkies" are a bit more gritty than that.



Really ... Rush is "gritty"?


----------



## Article 15

Agnapostate said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it not true that you are still a minor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's true, A15. But quality beats quantity often enough.
Click to expand...


That's cool and all but the fact is the when I did my first line of cocaine, pill of E, and a couple of other unmentionables you weren't even 4 years old yet.  When I was in rehab for a month you were prolly barely 6.  I've watched countless friends lose just about everything in their lives because of OCs.  I've seen friends go to jail because of their out of control drinking.  I've seen friends go to jail for dealing drugs.  I've revived a straight A student OD-ing on a multitude of pain killers and anxiety medicine while waiting for an ambulance arrive.  And more people that I know that I care to mention have actually lost their lives because of substance abuse.

I've hit rock bottom before.  

Trust me, I know what I'm talking about and I know you hate to hearing this but there is no way that someone your age could possibly compare with that.


----------



## Article 15

Fuck the boards are slow!

I just hope you are careful Amanda.  

I gots to leave .... y'all are keeping me here at work late.

And biz, I guess you do kinda get a "rush" because it's "wrong" but I would say about 99.9% of the rush is from the drug.


----------



## KittenKoder

Article, you forget, these days Wicrapedia is more real to people than life ...


----------



## DamnYankee

Article 15 said:


> Fuck the boards are slow!
> 
> I just hope you are careful Amanda.
> 
> I gots to leave .... y'all are keeping me here at work late.
> 
> And biz, I guess you do kinda get a "rush" because it's "wrong" but I would say about 99.9% of the rush is from the drug.



Thanks for your candor.  

And yeah, feels like waiting for the bus driver that didn't show up!


----------



## Agnapostate

Article 15 said:


> That's cool and all but the fact is the when I did my first line of cocaine, pill of E, and a couple of other unmentionables you weren't even 4 years old yet.  When I was in rehab for a month you were prolly barely 6.  I've watched countless friends lose just about everything in their lives because of OCs.  I've seen friends go to jail because of their out of control drinking.  I've seen friends go to jail for dealing drugs.  I've revived a straight A student OD-ing on a multitude of pain killers and anxiety medicine while waiting for an ambulance arrive.  And more people that I know that I care to mention have actually lost their lives because of substance abuse.
> 
> I've hit rock bottom before.
> 
> Trust me, I know what I'm talking about and I know you hate to hearing this but there is no way that someone your age could possibly compare with that.



Gee, A15, I really learned my lesson now. Thanks for schooling me; I lived in Candyland before you came along. 

E? _E_? What the fuck is E? I can walk past and over a dozen people taken out by E at the local rave, and hell, so can the police. They don't give a fuck. So you hid some naughty pills in Mommy's BMW and I'm supposed to worship at your feet? Do you think I haven't seen ambulances pick up users that I know at a school populated by JD's? Do you think I haven't been surrounded hard-core addicts in church ministries, people who think the love of Jesus is the only thing that saved them from certain death? Or that I haven't seen people do the craziest shit, fighting or stabbing people because of their habits? Think again.


----------



## KittenKoder

Agnapostate said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool and all but the fact is the when I did my first line of cocaine, pill of E, and a couple of other unmentionables you weren't even 4 years old yet.  When I was in rehab for a month you were prolly barely 6.  I've watched countless friends lose just about everything in their lives because of OCs.  I've seen friends go to jail because of their out of control drinking.  I've seen friends go to jail for dealing drugs.  I've revived a straight A student OD-ing on a multitude of pain killers and anxiety medicine while waiting for an ambulance arrive.  And more people that I know that I care to mention have actually lost their lives because of substance abuse.
> 
> I've hit rock bottom before.
> 
> Trust me, I know what I'm talking about and I know you hate to hearing this but there is no way that someone your age could possibly compare with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, A15, I really learned my lesson now. Thanks for schooling me; I lived in Candyland before you came along.
> 
> E? _E_? What the fuck is E? I can walk past and over a dozen people taken out by E at the local rave, and hell, so can the police. They don't give a fuck. So you hid some naughty pills in Mommy's BMW and I'm supposed to worship at your feet? Do you think I haven't seen ambulances pick up users that I know at a school populated by JD's? Do you think I haven't been surrounded hard-core addicts in church ministries, people who think the love of Jesus is the only thing that saved them from certain death? Or that I haven't seen people do the craziest shit, fighting or stabbing people because of their habits? Think again.
Click to expand...


... and yet ... you practically condone drug use. The peg doesn't fit.


----------



## DamnYankee

KittenKoder said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool and all but the fact is the when I did my first line of cocaine, pill of E, and a couple of other unmentionables you weren't even 4 years old yet.  When I was in rehab for a month you were prolly barely 6.  I've watched countless friends lose just about everything in their lives because of OCs.  I've seen friends go to jail because of their out of control drinking.  I've seen friends go to jail for dealing drugs.  I've revived a straight A student OD-ing on a multitude of pain killers and anxiety medicine while waiting for an ambulance arrive.  And more people that I know that I care to mention have actually lost their lives because of substance abuse.
> 
> I've hit rock bottom before.
> 
> Trust me, I know what I'm talking about and I know you hate to hearing this but there is no way that someone your age could possibly compare with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, A15, I really learned my lesson now. Thanks for schooling me; I lived in Candyland before you came along.
> 
> E? _E_? What the fuck is E? I can walk past and over a dozen people taken out by E at the local rave, and hell, so can the police. They don't give a fuck. So you hid some naughty pills in Mommy's BMW and I'm supposed to worship at your feet? Do you think I haven't seen ambulances pick up users that I know at a school populated by JD's? Do you think I haven't been surrounded hard-core addicts in church ministries, people who think the love of Jesus is the only thing that saved them from certain death? Or that I haven't seen people do the craziest shit, fighting or stabbing people because of their habits? Think again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... and yet ... you practically condone drug use. The peg doesn't fit.
Click to expand...


It's "Can't/Won't happen to me" Syndrome.


----------



## Agnapostate

KittenKoder said:


> ... and yet ... you practically condone drug use. The peg doesn't fit.



No one's "condoning drug use." I'm first rejecting the apparent insinuation that someone's a "junkie" because they engage in occasional recreational drug use, and the idea that this is "ignorance" that can be specifically attributed to that person's age, because that's merely a crude stereotype with no empirical basis. Personally, yes, I would make a distinction between soft and hard drug use, but I don't see that as directly relevant.

At any rate, I've made it clear how I feel about speculation based on anecdotal "evidence."


----------



## Agnapostate

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> It's "Can't/Won't happen to me" Syndrome.



By no means could I ever believe that these things happen to "someone else." See, we're all "someone else" to someone else.


----------



## Amanda

I don't know what "rock bottom" is A15 I've never been there, but I've done my share of shit. What does it feel like to hit rock bottom? Maybe I've been there and didn't know it? I've been a "user" for years and never seen anything like the bottom. What does it look like? Some people don't believe me when I say I'm not addictive... what can I say? I've tried everything that's ever been offered to me and I'm not addicted to any of it. I just roll with what comes my way. I have a good time when good times are offered and just make my way when they aren't... is that hard to believe?


----------



## KittenKoder

You know it when you are there. Clawing back up from it is hard, and made even harder when drugs are the reason for it.


----------



## DamnYankee

Agnapostate said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and yet ... you practically condone drug use. The peg doesn't fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's "condoning drug use." *I'm first rejecting the apparent insinuation that someone's a "junkie" because they engage in occasional recreational drug use*, *and the idea that this is "ignorance" that can be specifically attributed to that person's age, because that's merely a crude stereotype with no empirical basis*. Personally, yes, I would make a distinction between soft and hard drug use, but I don't see that as directly relevant.
> 
> At any rate, I've made it clear how I feel about speculation based on anecdotal "evidence."
Click to expand...



No one insinuated anything of the kind. It was a little friendly advice (between two people who know each other a little bit here) based on one's prior personal experience. It's interesting that one of my kids, at the age of 14, very clearly told me (not on this particular subject) that she could run her own life, and how soon after that she came running 'cause she had run it into the ground. So please.... spare me the "crude stereotype with no empirical basis".


----------



## Amanda

KittenKoder said:


> You know it when you are there. Clawing back up from it is hard, and made even harder when drugs are the reason for it.



I guess I've never been there.... have a personal story to share?


----------



## strollingbones

fat tire


----------



## Agnapostate

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> No one insinuated anything of the kind. It was a little friendly advice (between two people who know each other a little bit here) based on one's prior personal experience. It's interesting that one of my kids, at the age of 14, very clearly told me (not on this particular subject) that she could run her own life, and how soon after that she came running 'cause she had run it into the ground. So please.... spare me the "crude stereotype with no empirical basis".



This isn't meant to be a personal attack against you, but this is exactly the kind of thing I grow very tired of very quickly. Do you think I don't hear it? As the leader of the oldest youth rights organization in the country, I quite often encounter, _"But my son won't even clean his room, so how could he possibly manage his own affairs?"_ It never ceases to amaze me that people simply can't or don't understand that the widely varying spectrum of human actions and behaviors prevents any policy prescription or analysis being soundly made on the basis of anecdotal "evidence," and more than that, _how their own influence could have been the cause of their offsprings' incapacities._ This is why I'll never stop validating my own beliefs with legitimate empirical research, which relies on the scientific method rather than anecdotal speculation.


----------



## KittenKoder

Amanda said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know it when you are there. Clawing back up from it is hard, and made even harder when drugs are the reason for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I've never been there.... have a personal story to share?
Click to expand...


Shared it many times on here, and since it wasn't caused by drugs or alcohol I will just highlight some. Mentally I went "bonkers" and lost everything, lived in shelters for several years and finally got back up to a "normal" life ... of sorts. But due to not wanting anymore addictions (smoker, guilty) I never got caught up in the rest.


----------



## KittenKoder

strollingbones said:


> fat tire



No bong today?


----------



## JW Frogen

What is the point of doing drugs or booze if you don't have an addictive personality?

Why not just become gym junkies?

Fuck, listen to me, I am the James Dean who survived the car crash and then started speeding again. I am the Apocalypse then who is still apocalypse now.

No sober personalizes should ever do drugs. Get off my superhighway to hell.


----------



## strollingbones

lol i am not drinking it right now.....sillie....its the new brew ...trendy ...fat tire, 1552 or some shit and mother ship which is a wheat beer....right now i am drinking water....kk...this may shock you but i rarely drink....i iz out...i iz working on not being out...


----------



## strollingbones

i hate i remember when someone offered to show me how to "free base" i was like fuck another method of addication...no thanks


----------



## KittenKoder

strollingbones said:


> lol i am not drinking it right now.....sillie....its the new brew ...trendy ...fat tire, 1552 or some shit and mother ship which is a wheat beer....right now i am drinking water....kk...this may shock you but i rarely drink....i iz out...i iz working on not being out...



Bah! You know I am just giving you shit. I like the taste of malts myself, I just don't like the "buzz" from them (I never drink enough to get drunk) so I usually stick to just flavored stuff, which doesn't really capture the flavor much. Thus why I wound up being a coffee junky ... LOL. Jitters I don't mind.


----------



## DamnYankee

Agnapostate said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one insinuated anything of the kind. It was a little friendly advice (between two people who know each other a little bit here) based on one's prior personal experience. It's interesting that one of my kids, at the age of 14, very clearly told me (not on this particular subject) that she could run her own life, and how soon after that she came running 'cause she had run it into the ground. So please.... spare me the "crude stereotype with no empirical basis".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't meant to be a personal attack against you, but this is exactly the kind of thing I grow very tired of very quickly. Do you think I don't hear it? As the leader of the oldest youth rights organization in the country, I quite often encounter, _"But my son won't even clean his room, so how could he possibly manage his own affairs?"_ It never ceases to amaze me that people simply can't or don't understand that the widely varying spectrum of human actions and behaviors prevents any policy prescription or analysis being soundly made on the basis of anecdotal "evidence," and more than that, _how their own influence could have been the cause of their offsprings' incapacities._ This is why I'll never stop validating my own beliefs with legitimate empirical research, which relies on the scientific method rather than anecdotal speculation.
Click to expand...


Sorry Agna. Had you remembered other posts, you'd know that, in this case, these children were encouraged... no, make that taught, to be independent thinkers, and challenged to think beyond their age-specific little games and TV shows. It is why they all excelled and are who they are now. The fact that adolescents feel the need to BE adults is nothing new, it's just that they are NOT. There is NO evidence otherwise.


----------



## JW Frogen

strollingbones said:


> this may shock you but i rarely drink....i iz out...i iz working on not being out...




It does shock me, I drink at work all the time.


----------



## Agnapostate

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Sorry Agna. Had you remembered other posts, you'd know that, in this case, these children were encouraged... no, make that taught, to be independent thinkers, and challenged to think beyond their age-specific little games and TV shows. It is why they all excelled and are who they are now. The fact that adolescents feel the need to BE adults is nothing new, it's just that they are NOT. There is NO evidence otherwise.



I don't know anything about your family affairs and obviously can't presume to, but it's often not possible to resist the influence of a wider culture. That said, it's seeming more and more to me that you haven't read any of my posts; you certainly didn't reply to my post detailing the reality that adolescence is a social construct established during the late 19th and early 20th century, and that the concept of childhood as a whole is rather fluid, and has varied from culture to culture and time to time. Now please realize that I can understand why you'd base your analysis on your own experience over the past forty to fifty years or whatever, but it's certainly not a substitute for historical and sociological analysis of the human life cycle. I've already referred to Fussell and Furstenberg's analysis, for instance.



> The age at which a person becomes an adult is inherently subjective. It could depend on a person's behavior, their status as a student, worker, spouse or parent, or their legal status. Adulthood may also be attained through socially recognized rites of passage. In the U.S. clear-cut age categories only began to emerge as socially salient in the late 19th and early 20th century (Kett 1977). Adolescence was "discovered" in the early 20th century as part of a social movement intended to protect children and youth from economic exploitation and to justify and promote the extension of standardized public education (Chudacoff 1989; Katz 1995; Zelizer 1994). The cultural cultivation of adolescence as a life stage became even more developed in the post-war era when social scientists began to study youth and youth cultures seriously (Coleman 1961; Flacks 1971; Kett 1977; Modell 1989).



There is also an expanding school of thought that advocates the abolition of adolescence, and a greater symmetry between the reception of adult rights and biological adulthood. The major proponent of that school is the psychologist Robert Epstein, and it's been recently endorsed by no less noteworthy a figure than Newt Gingrich.


----------



## editec

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel indestructible... I know very well where my vulnerabilities lie. I've just never understood why "drugs" are soooo bad. I do what I please and have never felt compelled to consume. You want to speak to that? Or is it more comfortable to just give platitudes? I like you A15, I don't get why you're coming at me like this. Let's be real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm coming off as rude.
> 
> I don't think drugs are bad per se ... lord knows I've done more than my fair share of them. I've just seen WAY too many people go down, people who I thought were better than that, to believe that anyone is invulnerable to getting beatin' by them in some form or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.... Isn't there as much of a "rush" from the fact that it's illegal as from the drug itself?
Click to expand...

 
I think you're wrong.  You're presuming that people take it as a form of revolt, but I rather doubt that.

They take it to get high.

Cocaine is a euphoric drug which stimulates your brain's pleasure center about 8 seconds after you snort it or 2 seconds after you smoke it. 

Addictive as hell in my rather too well informed opinion.  

It's highly destructive both to the body and the personality when taken in quantity over long periods of time.

The rush is better than sex.


----------



## JW Frogen

Agnapostate said:


> [
> There is also an expanding school of thought that advocates the abolition of adolescence, and a greater symmetry between the reception of adult rights and biological adulthood.




Yes, the crowd who know (or don't care about) human life. Indeed we have already went too much in that direction. Once most cultures demanded a proof of adulthood, a intiation into the responsibilities and hardships that adulthood requires, one had to earn it no matter their age; now in the culture of yoooooof, we make the young pretend they understand adulthood, and then market their pretence, or worse.


----------



## Agnapostate

JW Frogen said:


> Yes, the crowd who know (or don't care about) human life. Indeed we have already went too much in that direction. Once most cultures demanded a proof of adulthood, a intiation into the responsibilities and hardships that adulthood requires, one had to earn it no matter their age; now in the culture of yoooooof, we make the young pretend they understand adulthood, and then market their pretence, or worse.



Your understanding is apparently precisely backwards. Such a scheme involves the development of the capacity to make informed and rational decisions about one's own welfare as a necessary condition of exercising "autonomy."


----------



## JW Frogen

Agnapostate said:


> Your understanding is apparently precisely backwards. Such a scheme involves the development of the capacity to make informed and rational decisions about one's own welfare as a necessary condition of exercising "autonomy."




Autonomy is not a biological experience, it is learned. The preditory autonomous argue those who have not learned should be accorded that which they have not demonstrated or learned.


----------



## Article 15

Agna, I never insinuated that anyone was a junkie.  I merely piped up after Amanda posted something along the lines of not seeing anything wrong with coke.  Though I'm all for people doing what they want and all that jazz it certainly has it's dangers and her post had a tone to it that seemed like she felt that there were no consequences for her actions.  I know your chest puffs out whenever anyone has the audacity of challenging you based on your age but sorry man, that's the way I see it.  I was already in and out of that game while you were still missing your two front teeth.  Having years more _real life_ experience with this kind of thing matters.  I'm not looking to school you or get you to worship me or however you put it, I'm just telling it like it is.

And no, Amanda, I would rather not share the experience I had when I hit rock bottom.


----------



## Agnapostate

JW Frogen said:


> Autonomy is not a biological experience, it is learned. The preditory autonomous argue those who have not learned should be accorded that which they have not demonstrated or learned.



I think we know what you're drinking.


----------



## Agnapostate

Article 15 said:


> Agna, I never insinuated that anyone was a junkie.  I merely piped up after Amanda posted something along the lines of not seeing anything wrong with coke.  Though I'm all for people doing what they want and all that jazz it certainly has it's dangers and her post had a tone to it that seemed like she felt that there were no consequences for her actions.  I know your chest puffs out whenever anyone has the audacity of challenging you based on your age but sorry man, that's the way I see it.  I was already in and out of that game while you were still missing your two front teeth.  Having years more _real life_ experience with this kind of thing matters.  I'm not looking to school you or get you to worship me or however you put it, I'm just telling it like it is.



But see, here's the problem. If I got someone forty to fifty years older than you to contradict you, that wouldn't change the truth or the reality of what's been said. If I got someone forty to fifty years older than you to deny everything you've said about the importance of age, that also wouldn't invalidate your perspective. Only legitimate evidence to the contrary can do that.

And my point about quality outranking quantity still stands. You simply don't know what my life experiences have been, and can't make assertions about them without making unqualified assumptions. That has nothing to do with anyone's age so much as our lack of knowledge about each other's personal information.


----------



## Article 15

Agnapostate said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agna, I never insinuated that anyone was a junkie.  I merely piped up after Amanda posted something along the lines of not seeing anything wrong with coke.  Though I'm all for people doing what they want and all that jazz it certainly has it's dangers and her post had a tone to it that seemed like she felt that there were no consequences for her actions.  I know your chest puffs out whenever anyone has the audacity of challenging you based on your age but sorry man, that's the way I see it.  I was already in and out of that game while you were still missing your two front teeth.  Having years more _real life_ experience with this kind of thing matters.  I'm not looking to school you or get you to worship me or however you put it, I'm just telling it like it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But see, here's the problem. If I got someone forty to fifty years older than you to contradict you, that wouldn't change the truth or the reality of what's been said. If I got someone forty to fifty years older than you to deny everything you've said about the importance of age, that also wouldn't invalidate your perspective. Only legitimate evidence to the contrary can do that.
> 
> And my point about quality outranking quantity still stands. You simply don't know what my life experiences have been, and can't make assertions about them without making unqualified assumptions. That has nothing to do with anyone's age so much as our lack of knowledge about each other's personal information.
Click to expand...


Fair enough.  

I'm not trying to discredit your opinion though I can understand where you might think that.  My ultimate point is that years of experience in many different aspects and levels of all sorts of drug and alcohol abuse brings about insight, knowledge, and wisdom that can't really be acquired any other way other than living it.  I've know I've done that.  You claim quality over quantity and I say walk a mile in my shoes.


----------



## Article 15

G'night everyone.


----------



## Agnapostate

Article 15 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I'm not trying to discredit your opinion though I can understand where you might think that.  My ultimate point is that years of experience in many different aspects and levels of all sorts of drug and alcohol abuse brings about insight, knowledge, and wisdom that can't really be acquired any other way other than living it.  I've know I've done that.  You claim quality over quantity and I say walk a mile in my shoes.



Yeah. But again, you don't have any basis for apparently assuming that I don't have experience in encountering the consequences of drug and alcohol abuse.


----------



## DamnYankee

Agnapostate said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Agna. Had you remembered other posts, you'd know that, in this case, these children were encouraged... no, make that taught, to be independent thinkers, and challenged to think beyond their age-specific little games and TV shows. It is why they all excelled and are who they are now. The fact that adolescents feel the need to BE adults is nothing new, it's just that they are NOT. There is NO evidence otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about your family affairs and obviously can't presume to, but it's often not possible to resist the influence of a wider culture. That said, it's seeming more and more to me that you haven't read any of my posts; you certainly didn't reply to my post detailing the reality that adolescence is a social construct established during the late 19th and early 20th century, and that the concept of childhood as a whole is rather fluid, and has varied from culture to culture and time to time. Now please realize that I can understand why you'd base your analysis on your own experience over the past forty to fifty years or whatever, but it's certainly not a substitute for historical and sociological analysis of the human life cycle. I've already referred to Fussell and Furstenberg's analysis, for instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The age at which a person becomes an adult is inherently subjective. *It could depend on a person's behavior, their status as a student, worker, spouse or parent, or their legal status. Adulthood may also be attained through socially recognized rites of passage. In the U.S. clear-cut age categories only began to emerge as socially salient in the late 19th and early 20th century (Kett 1977). Adolescence was "discovered" in the early 20th century as part of a social movement intended to protect children and youth from economic exploitation and to justify and promote the extension of standardized public education (Chudacoff 1989; Katz 1995; Zelizer 1994). The cultural cultivation of adolescence as a life stage became even more developed in the post-war era when social scientists began to study youth and youth cultures seriously (Coleman 1961; Flacks 1971; Kett 1977; Modell 1989).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is also an expanding school of thought that advocates the abolition of adolescence, and a greater symmetry between the reception of adult rights and biological adulthood. The major proponent of that school is the psychologist Robert Epstein, and it's been recently endorsed by no less noteworthy a figure than Newt Gingrich.
Click to expand...


You enjoy repeating yourself AND me? Perhaps memory loss isn't REALLY confined to old age....


----------



## Agnapostate

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> You enjoy repeating yourself AND me? Perhaps memory loss isn't REALLY confined to old age....



I've never quoted that particular portion before, so I don't know what you're referring to. Regardless, you continue to repeat a claim that's already been addressed. Now, it ought to be that you say X, I counter X, and you then stop repeating X until you've addressed my counter to it. I don't know why that's not the case here, though it's likely related to the popular misconception that childhood and adolescents are fixed conditions and have been for the entirety of human history.


----------



## strollingbones

JW Frogen said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> There is also an expanding school of thought that advocates the abolition of adolescence, and a greater symmetry between the reception of adult rights and biological adulthood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the crowd who know (or don't care about) human life. Indeed we have already went too much in that direction. Once most cultures demanded a proof of adulthood, a intiation into the responsibilities and hardships that adulthood requires, one had to earn it no matter their age; now in the culture of yoooooof, we make the young pretend they understand adulthood, and then market their_* pretence*_, or worse.
Click to expand...




are you spelling that right....isnt it pretense....not that i can spell shit but i am trying to hold on to the few words i can spell....maybe if i used larged font and red it would help ...what ya think...


----------



## DamnYankee

editec said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm coming off as rude.
> 
> I don't think drugs are bad per se ... lord knows I've done more than my fair share of them. I've just seen WAY too many people go down, people who I thought were better than that, to believe that anyone is invulnerable to getting beatin' by them in some form or another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.... Isn't there as much of a "rush" from the fact that it's illegal as from the drug itself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you're wrong.  You're presuming that people take it as a form of revolt, but I rather doubt that.
> 
> They take it to get high.
> 
> Cocaine is a euphoric drug which stimulates your brain's pleasure center about 8 seconds after you snort it or 2 seconds after you smoke it.
> 
> Addictive as hell in my rather too well informed opinion.
> 
> It's highly destructive both to the body and the personality when taken in quantity over long periods of time.
> 
> The rush is better than sex.
Click to expand...


You must have a very boring sex life.


----------



## DamnYankee

Agnapostate said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You enjoy repeating yourself AND me? Perhaps memory loss isn't REALLY confined to old age....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never quoted that particular portion before, so I don't know what you're referring to. Regardless, you continue to repeat a claim that's already been addressed. Now, it ought to be that you say X, I counter X, and you then stop repeating X until you've addressed my counter to it. I don't know why that's not the case here, though it's likely related to the popular misconception that childhood and adolescents are fixed conditions and have been for the entirety of human history.
Click to expand...


A particular portion, being similar, is the same repeated argument -- which, in another thread, was addressed. The fact that you did not like the response is not my problem. Circular arguments, even if they do overlap threads, don't interest me as they serve no purpose, nor does beating one's head against a wall -- except to induce a headache. It's the same reason for not engaging in every "choice" thread. Does that make it clearer for you?


----------



## JW Frogen

Agnapostate said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Autonomy is not a biological experience, it is learned. The preditory autonomous argue those who have not learned should be accorded that which they have not demonstrated or learned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we know what you're drinking.
Click to expand...



I think we know what you are thinking.

I would rather drink.


----------



## hjmick

strollingbones said:


> lol i am not drinking it right now.....sillie....its the new brew ...trendy ...fat tire, 1552 or some shit and mother ship which is a wheat beer....right now i am drinking water....kk...this may shock you but i rarely drink....i iz out...i iz working on not being out...



I've been drinking Fat Tire for 6 or 7 years now, when did it become "trendy?"

Man, now I have to find a new beer... I suppose that's okay though, I don't imagine I will mind that search...


----------



## Big Black Dog

Right at this moment I am drinking a cup of coffee with cream and sugar in it.


----------



## Amanda

KittenKoder said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm coming off as rude.
> 
> I don't think drugs are bad per se ... lord knows I've done more than my fair share of them.  I've just seen WAY too many people go down, people who I thought were better than that, to believe that anyone is invulnerable to getting beatin' by them in some form or another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.... Isn't there as much of a "rush" from the fact that it's illegal as from the drug itself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many fall into it for just that reason, they want to be criminals. It's why I never trust a junky either, not because of their addiction because let's face it, *we're all addicted to something*, but because they demonstrate their willingness to break the law and their lack of conscience.
Click to expand...


Speak for yourself, we're not all addicted to anything.


----------



## Agnapostate

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> A particular portion, being similar, is the same repeated argument -- which, in another thread, was addressed. The fact that you did not like the response is not my problem. Circular arguments, even if they do overlap threads, don't interest me as they serve no purpose, nor does beating one's head against a wall -- except to induce a headache. It's the same reason for not engaging in every "choice" thread. Does that make it clearer for you?



I saw no actual response, and rebutted what was offered. But that's fine with me; it's not necessary to agree on this topic.


----------



## Amanda

KittenKoder said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool and all but the fact is the when I did my first line of cocaine, pill of E, and a couple of other unmentionables you weren't even 4 years old yet.  When I was in rehab for a month you were prolly barely 6.  I've watched countless friends lose just about everything in their lives because of OCs.  I've seen friends go to jail because of their out of control drinking.  I've seen friends go to jail for dealing drugs.  I've revived a straight A student OD-ing on a multitude of pain killers and anxiety medicine while waiting for an ambulance arrive.  And more people that I know that I care to mention have actually lost their lives because of substance abuse.
> 
> I've hit rock bottom before.
> 
> Trust me, I know what I'm talking about and I know you hate to hearing this but there is no way that someone your age could possibly compare with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, A15, I really learned my lesson now. Thanks for schooling me; I lived in Candyland before you came along.
> 
> E? _E_? What the fuck is E? I can walk past and over a dozen people taken out by E at the local rave, and hell, so can the police. They don't give a fuck. So you hid some naughty pills in Mommy's BMW and I'm supposed to worship at your feet? Do you think I haven't seen ambulances pick up users that I know at a school populated by JD's? Do you think I haven't been surrounded hard-core addicts in church ministries, people who think the love of Jesus is the only thing that saved them from certain death? Or that I haven't seen people do the craziest shit, fighting or stabbing people because of their habits? Think again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... and yet ... you practically condone drug use. The peg doesn't fit.
Click to expand...


Your brand of "logic" is very self-serving.

If I have a bad experience with a black guy does that mean I should never try again or wave everyone else away from black guys?

Replace 'black guy' with 'drugs' and we've got what you're saying. I'm glad I don't live in a 1 size fits all universe... too restrictive. I think people should be allowed to do what they want as long as they aren't hurting anyone else.


----------



## Amanda

Article 15 said:


> Agna, I never insinuated that anyone was a junkie.  I merely piped up after Amanda posted something along the lines of not seeing anything wrong with coke.  Though I'm all for people doing what they want and all that jazz it certainly has it's dangers and her post had a tone to it that seemed like she felt that there were no consequences for her actions.  I know your chest puffs out whenever anyone has the audacity of challenging you based on your age but sorry man, that's the way I see it.  I was already in and out of that game while you were still missing your two front teeth.  Having years more _real life_ experience with this kind of thing matters.  I'm not looking to school you or get you to worship me or however you put it, I'm just telling it like it is.
> 
> And no, Amanda, I would rather not share the experience I had when I hit rock bottom.



I'm sure for some, maybe even many coke is a really bad thing, but it's not for me. I've never purchased it and I never will. If someone offers it I have some, if not, I don't. How does someone get addicted when they don't give a fuck either way? It's never happened to me and I don't see how it could.


----------



## brewerboy

Article 15 said:


> Agna, I never insinuated that anyone was a junkie.  I merely piped up after Amanda posted something along the lines of not seeing anything wrong with coke.  Though I'm all for people doing what they want and all that jazz it certainly has it's dangers and her post had a tone to it that seemed like she felt that there were no consequences for her actions.  I know your chest puffs out whenever anyone has the audacity of challenging you based on your age but sorry man, that's the way I see it.  I was already in and out of that game while you were still missing your two front teeth.  Having years more _real life_ experience with this kind of thing matters.  I'm not looking to school you or get you to worship me or however you put it, I'm just telling it like it is.
> 
> *And no, Amanda, I would rather not share the experience I had when I hit rock bottom*.




No one does that I know of. I certainly dont. At first I would talk about it with whoever would listen for whatever reason, but thats not the case now. And not cause I'm ashamed, nor am I proud...it just is what it is.

About the most that I'll say about it anymore is that it got bad enough for me to join N.A.
While us addicts will always be addicts, it comes down to practicing or not. 
And from my experience, the paranoia associated with my cocaine use lasted for months after I gave it up. Thats about all that people need to know.

I can almost tell you the exact time I gave it up. Close to 3 years now.


----------



## brewerboy

Amanda said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.... Isn't there as much of a "rush" from the fact that it's illegal as from the drug itself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many fall into it for just that reason, they want to be criminals. It's why I never trust a junky either, not because of their addiction because let's face it, *we're all addicted to something*, but because they demonstrate their willingness to break the law and their lack of conscience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself, we're not all addicted to anything.
Click to expand...



That could be a raging debate IMHO.


----------



## roomy

sol.


----------



## brewerboy

Glad to see the coke debate has settled.

I wouldnt have even made the joke had I known it would have resulted in this.

Sheeesh


----------



## hjmick

brewerboy said:


> Glad to see the coke debate has settled.
> 
> I wouldnt have even made the joke had I known it would have resulted in this.
> 
> Sheeesh



Trouble maker.


----------



## KittenKoder

brewerboy said:


> Glad to see the coke debate has settled.
> 
> I wouldnt have even made the joke had I known it would have resulted in this.
> 
> Sheeesh



Thus why I stopped posting for a bit in this thread.

Anyhoo ... I'm still on coffee! Anyone else ... at 11pm?


----------



## DamnYankee

strollingbones said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> There is also an expanding school of thought that advocates the abolition of adolescence, and a greater symmetry between the reception of adult rights and biological adulthood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the crowd who know (or don't care about) human life. Indeed we have already went too much in that direction. Once most cultures demanded a proof of adulthood, a intiation into the responsibilities and hardships that adulthood requires, one had to earn it no matter their age; now in the culture of yoooooof, we make the young pretend they understand adulthood, and then market their_* pretence*_, or worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you spelling that right....isnt it pretense....not that i can spell shit but i am trying to hold on to the few words i can spell....maybe if i used larged font and red it would help ...what ya think...
Click to expand...



Maybe you should go back to your fuckin' garden, ya think?


----------



## brewerboy

hjmick said:


> brewerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the coke debate has settled.
> 
> I wouldnt have even made the joke had I known it would have resulted in this.
> 
> Sheeesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble maker.
Click to expand...


Its in my nature. 

Water right now by the way. Its 8:30 a.m.


----------



## strollingbones

hjmick said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol i am not drinking it right now.....sillie....its the new brew ...trendy ...fat tire, 1552 or some shit and mother ship which is a wheat beer....right now i am drinking water....kk...this may shock you but i rarely drink....i iz out...i iz working on not being out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been drinking Fat Tire for 6 or 7 years now, when did it become "trendy?"
> 
> Man, now I have to find a new beer... I suppose that's okay though, I don't imagine I will mind that search...
Click to expand...


hit beer stores here about 6 weeks ago....fat tire, 1552 and mothership...okay i am not trendy...geezes thanks now i feel old...did i mention i turn 56 this month.. so 6 or 7 years ago is trendy for me...lol


----------



## strollingbones

plus this is the summer of beer and bbq festivals....seems the microbrews are all a bit sweet...i like a dark beer


----------



## maike

Just plain water


----------



## DamnYankee




----------



## dilloduck

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


>



same thing but mines cold from last night


----------



## DamnYankee

dilloduck said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing but mines cold from last night
Click to expand...



<blah> Get it goin' all ready....


----------



## Dis

Mike's Hard Pomegranate Lemonade...

(Don't ask.  It's good, and I'm off today, so..)


----------



## DamnYankee

Dis said:


> Mike's Hard Pomegranate Lemonade...
> 
> (Don't ask.  It's good, and I'm off today, so..)




Very good.... Too bad vacation ain't until next week!


----------



## Dude111

Im drinking some Milk @ the moment


----------



## eots

Strong sweet organic coffee and a joint of kush mmmmmmmm um


----------



## BluesMistress

2007 Edna Valley Merlot


----------



## Unkotare

Some nice, warm sake.


----------



## Mr. H.

A hot drink made from the roasted and ground beanlike seeds of a tropical shrub.


----------



## Sarah G

My favorite time of day and my favorite morning drink..  Coffee!

Happy right now.


----------



## Douger

fresco de maranon ( cashew juice)


----------



## idb

It's breakfast time...beer obviously!!


----------



## editec

Amanda said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with coke... I do it when it's offered up. Why would anyone not do it if it's freely available? It makes you feel magnificent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geee ... I dunno ... it's addictive, bad for your health, and has a fast (and shitty) comedown?
> 
> Ever have kleenex stuff up both nostrils to stop the bleeding because of coke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I don't have an addictive personality. I do what I want when I want and stop without a problem. I like coke when it's around and don't miss it when it isn't. Same with pot or alcohol. I indulge freely when it's offered and just roll on when it's not. I don't understand addiction. Nothing has never made me want it so that I can't help myself.
Click to expand...

 
Oh you mooching slacker.

Clearly you weren't trying hard enough.


----------



## Dude111

Drinking Coke @ the moment


----------



## Mr. H.

NOT rum. Got stinkin' smashed last night.


----------



## dblack

Glenmorangie


----------



## Salt Jones

Laphroaig Cask Strength


----------



## LumpyPostage




----------



## Mr. H.

Got a little Jim Beam left over from last night's drunk-fest.


----------



## idb

Pauli007001 said:


> The Alchemist "Heady Topper" the Best IPA in the USA, therefore the best on earth!
> 
> The best beer on earth is American beer!



I beg to differ.


----------



## Unkotare

Grapefruit, cranberry, tangerine, and vodka.


----------



## earlycuyler

Dazbog Sumatra mandheling and a menthol smoke.


----------



## trams

Natural Ice. BAM


----------



## idb

Pauli007001 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alchemist "Heady Topper" the Best IPA in the USA, therefore the best on earth!
> 
> The best beer on earth is American beer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried heady topper?
> I have tried a few NZ beers stein lager tastes like bad breath.
> The yeastie boys range is skunky.
> Those in the know, real ale people, will tell you that American IPAs are the best on earth.
> I guess you don't know a thing about American beer, therefore you can offer to differ without actually saying why.
Click to expand...


Like you, I've tried a couple of US beers so am qualified to base my opinion on all American beers on those.
Budweiser is surely made from weasel's piss.

I agree about Steinlager, I've never liked it.
Craft beer is a rapidly growing market here, there are so many fantastic brews coming onto the market every year.
The big breweries have seen the trend and are either buying them up or setting up pseudo-craft brands themselves.


----------



## Mr. H.

One of those exotic Greek brews.
Buddus Lightus.

Which, by the way, I'd rather drink than that skunk-ass IPA shit.


----------



## Dude111

Im drinking Coke @ the moment


----------



## Mr. H.

Pauli007001 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried heady topper?
> I have tried a few NZ beers stein lager tastes like bad breath.
> The yeastie boys range is skunky.
> Those in the know, real ale people, will tell you that American IPAs are the best on earth.
> I guess you don't know a thing about American beer, therefore you can offer to differ without actually saying why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you, I've tried a couple of US beers so am qualified to base my opinion on all American beers on those.
> Budweiser is surely made from weasel's piss.
> 
> I agree about Steinlager, I've never liked it.
> Craft beer is a rapidly growing market here, there are so many fantastic brews coming onto the market every year.
> The big breweries have seen the trend and are either buying them up or setting up pseudo-craft brands themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just outed yourself as a clueless fuckwit of the first order when you referred to Budweiser as beer.
> You have no idea when it comes to beer.
> American IPAs are recognised even by the highly nationally protective British campaign for real ale as the ultimate in high ibu IPAs.
> The best IPAs for hop heads is american( specifically west coast style) IPA.
> The best of that style is heady topper.
> 
> Yeastie boys( number 1 in NZ) isn't half as good despite the hop availability in NZ!
Click to expand...


So, you gage the taste buds of beer drinkers everywhere by your own preferences?
All the while choking down that over-hopped swill? 

You're not only a hop head, you're a fucking snob.


----------



## idb

Pauli007001 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried heady topper?
> I have tried a few NZ beers stein lager tastes like bad breath.
> The yeastie boys range is skunky.
> Those in the know, real ale people, will tell you that American IPAs are the best on earth.
> I guess you don't know a thing about American beer, therefore you can offer to differ without actually saying why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you, I've tried a couple of US beers so am qualified to base my opinion on all American beers on those.
> Budweiser is surely made from weasel's piss.
> 
> I agree about Steinlager, I've never liked it.
> Craft beer is a rapidly growing market here, there are so many fantastic brews coming onto the market every year.
> The big breweries have seen the trend and are either buying them up or setting up pseudo-craft brands themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just outed yourself as a clueless fuckwit of the first order when you referred to Budweiser as beer.
> You have no idea when it comes to beer.
> American IPAs are recognised even by the highly nationally protective British campaign for real ale as the ultimate in high ibu IPAs.
> The best IPAs for hop heads is american( specifically west coast style) IPA.
> The best of that style is heady topper.
> 
> Yeastie boys( number 1 in NZ) isn't half as good despite the hop availability in NZ!
Click to expand...


I was agreeing with you.
Oddly enough, Budweiser refer to themselves as beer, and I'm certain that a few Budweiser drinkers refer to it as beer as well.
Me, I think I suggested it was weasel's piss.

By all means get all pissy just because I'm not falling over myself to agree with your preference - because you simply must be right.
Have you ever wondered why your conversations with other people are so short?

Tell me, Mr Pissy, what is the best example of American IPA in your opinion, and I'll see if I can find it - because I actually enjoy trying new beers.
And just in case I have trouble sourcing your recommendation, and because you are so incredibly knowledgeable about NZ beers, maybe you can recommend a local brew that you approve of as well.


----------



## Mr. H.

Pauli007001 said:


> You just outed yourself as a clueless fuckwit of the first order when you referred to Budweiser as beer.



Spoken like a true expert. 

Yer a goddamn snob.


----------



## idb

Pauli007001 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli007001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just outed yourself as a clueless fuckwit of the first order when you referred to Budweiser as beer.
> You have no idea when it comes to beer.
> American IPAs are recognised even by the highly nationally protective British campaign for real ale as the ultimate in high ibu IPAs.
> The best IPAs for hop heads is american( specifically west coast style) IPA.
> The best of that style is heady topper.
> 
> Yeastie boys( number 1 in NZ) isn't half as good despite the hop availability in NZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was agreeing with you.
> Oddly enough, Budweiser refer to themselves as beer, and I'm certain that a few Budweiser drinkers refer to it as beer as well.
> Me, I think I suggested it was weasel's piss.
> 
> By all means get all pissy just because I'm not falling over myself to agree with your preference - because you simply must be right.
> Have you ever wondered why your conversations with other people are so short?
> 
> Tell me, Mr Pissy, what is the best example of American IPA in your opinion, and I'll see if I can find it - because I actually enjoy trying new beers.
> And just in case I have trouble sourcing your recommendation, and because you are so incredibly knowledgeable about NZ beers, maybe you can recommend a local brew that you approve of as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't find a quality us IPA in NZ.
> We in the USA understand the science of beer, the alpha acids in the hop begin to break down very quickly( canning prolongs the life) usually a bottled unpasturised/unfiltered beer begins to lose its drinkability in 48 hours.
> A canned unpasturised, unfiltered beer will last 2 weeks or more.
> You people in NZ need to understand this.
> You flood the USA with yeastie boys and stein lager.
> No one buys it( a couple of disgusting hobos have grabbed a sixer when we sell it off at $3.99 a six pack.
> One of them died, the other suffered so severely with dysentery that he quit drinking, quit being a hobo, got an education and became a temperance minister.
> It is a while since I last visited NZ, but even recently friends who live there tell me NZ beer sucks.
> I can take their word.
> As for why people stop debating me, because I am right and they are wrong.
> They can't handle the truth!!!!
Click to expand...


Clown...probably a lonely clown at that.


----------



## HUGGY

Drip coffee, shot of hershey's(squirt), 2 tablespoons cane sugar and a qtr cup whole milk in a 3 cup glass tumbler.

If I was waking up at 4:30 in the AM to have beer I would put a gun to my head.


----------



## idb

Blended Islay whisky at the moment.
Nightcap before bed.


----------



## Mr. H.

What time is it in New Zealand?


----------



## PredFan

100% Blue Agave Tequila


----------



## hjmick

Pibb


----------



## Mr. H.

Mix of Squirt, Fresca, Sprite, anna shotta Mt. Dew Red. 
32 oz btw


----------



## Pop23

Templeton Rye - ok, that was last night

So smooth


----------



## idb

Mr. H. said:


> What time is it in New Zealand?



It was 11.38pm when you asked.


----------



## boedicca

San Pelligrino water


----------



## idb

And now a freshly ground and plunged black coffee to go with my pancakes.


----------



## Sarah G

Diet A&W.  Love the stuff.


----------



## Mr. H.

Can't wait to bust open the bottle of P.R. rum my buddy brought back from his vacay.


----------



## boedicca

Celestial Seasonings Tension Tamer Tea


----------



## Dabs

Right now...at this moment.....6:52 p.m. est......cherry limeade


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Canada Dry Ginger Ale.


----------



## Mr. H.

Don Q and Coke. 

DonQ Rum | Rum


----------



## Pop23

Mr. H. said:


> Don Q and Coke.
> 
> DonQ Rum | Rum



N
The neighbors homebrew raspberry beer! Freaking awesome stuff!


----------



## Pop23

Pepsi, Pepsi, after a cheeburguh and cheeps.... No Coke!


----------



## TheOldSchool

Pop23 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don Q and Coke.
> 
> DonQ Rum | Rum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N
> The neighbors homebrew raspberry beer! Freaking awesome stuff!
Click to expand...


Nice.

As for me.  An India Pale Ale called 400 Pound Monkey.  Never heard of it before but it's pretty good.


----------



## Pop23

TheOldSchool said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don Q and Coke.
> 
> DonQ Rum | Rum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N
> The neighbors homebrew raspberry beer! Freaking awesome stuff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> As for me.  An India Pale Ale called 400 Pound Monkey.  Never heard of it before but it's pretty good.
Click to expand...


We keep trying new beers. Always great when you find something new that tastes great, but it seems, around here, they take them off the shelf pretty quickly.

Stay thirsty my friend .....


----------



## Unkotare

HAKUTSURU SAKE OF AMERICA INC.


----------



## Mr. H.

Too much.


----------



## idb

Pop23 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> N
> The neighbors homebrew raspberry beer! Freaking awesome stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> As for me.  An India Pale Ale called 400 Pound Monkey.  Never heard of it before but it's pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We keep trying new beers. Always great when you find something new that tastes great, but it seems, around here, they take them off the shelf pretty quickly.
> 
> Stay thirsty my friend .....
Click to expand...


Same here.
My favoured beer changes every few months.

I've just recently re-discovered ales after several years of lagers, pilseners, IPAs...
Just in time for winter.


----------



## Pop23

Starbucks blonde

I always get a kick out of going in and ordering a "Tall Blonde". For some reason they give me coffee?


----------



## Mr. H.

Coughee.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ELDA M.
   A milk stout from No Label Brewing in Katy Texas. Smoothest Milk Stout you'll ever taste.
You could drink em for breakfast......and I sometimes do


----------



## sugarandspice

Water


----------



## hjmick

Moose Drool Brown Ale


----------



## Pop23

hjmick said:


> Moose Drool Brown Ale



Beer names are awesome

But right now. Pabsts Blue Ribbon

An oldie, but a goodie


----------



## laughinReaper

Large hazelnut coffee light and sweet and low


----------



## Skull Pilot

Espresso.  On my 4th this morning.


----------



## Truthmatters

weak cofee with french vannilla and hazelnut creamers


----------



## laughinReaper

Water


----------



## Pop23

Polygamy beer

Bought it for the label, not so great. OK, but not great


----------



## Mr. H.

Mexican whiskey. El Beamo de los James.


----------



## Pop23

NiQuill


----------



## Mr. H.

Pop23 said:


> NiQuill



Gave up the Sterno, did ya?


----------



## Pop23

mr. H. said:


> pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> niquill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gave up the sterno, did ya?
Click to expand...


*never!*


----------



## idb

Islay Mist.
Quite a nice Islay whiskey blend.


----------



## idb

Still drinking whiskey but I really should stop...


----------



## Pop23

*Sterno with a twist of lime.*


----------



## Mr. H.

Shipyard Applehead beer. 
Crisp, flavorful, refreshing.
And yes it tastes like apples. 

I just might fill a bucket and start bobbing.


----------



## hjmick

Mr. H. said:


> Shipyard Applehead beer.
> Crisp, flavorful, refreshing.
> And yes it tastes like apples.
> 
> I just might fill a bucket and start bobbing.




There's a "bobbing" joke in there... I'll leave it alone...


Coca-Cola. Made with real sugar. 

Nothing better.


----------



## Mr. H.

Monkey Fist IPA.

Yeah, fist joke. 

I hate IPA but damn it's a good buzz.


----------



## Pop23

Abita Strawberry Harvest Lager - not great, but different.

Had a Sam Adams strawberry last night, absolutely loved it. 

I'm taking it back, after finishing the bottle, the Abita is very good.


----------



## Papageorgio

Water


----------



## Pop23

A&W Rootbeer

Love that stuff


----------



## Papageorgio

Water


----------



## Mr. H.

Papageorgio said:


> Water



Me too. This Jim Beam melts the ice too fast.


----------



## Mr. H.

Pop23 said:


> A&W Rootbeer
> 
> Love that stuff



Hey did you ever go to a Dog N' Suds? Damn that was the best root beer. 

It got me through the times I couldn't score no sterno.


----------



## idb

Islay blend whisky with ice yet again...my imagination knows no bounds.


----------



## Steelplate

idb said:


> Islay blend whisky with ice yet again...my imagination knows no bounds.



A monster rehab....working third shift watching someone sleep is kind of like the third circle of hell.


----------



## idb

Steelplate said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islay blend whisky with ice yet again...my imagination knows no bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A monster rehab....working third shift watching someone sleep is kind of like the third circle of hell.
Click to expand...


I'll have a sympathetic dram for you.


----------



## laughinReaper

Sitting here watching chasing tail and having an ice cold green tea.


----------



## Papageorgio

Water


----------



## Pop23

Papageorgio said:


> Water



Shakin or stirred?


----------



## Pop23

Templeton Prohibition era Rye on ice.

That stuff is so freaking good!


----------



## Papageorgio

Water


----------



## Papageorgio

Pop23 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shakin or stirred?
Click to expand...


Shakin, the only way to drink it.


----------



## laughinReaper

Water fresh out of the tap.


----------



## Pop23

Some high quality H2o


----------



## Uncensored2008

Water


----------



## hjmick

Yuengling Black and Tan


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes

Wild cherry sparkling water.


----------



## Pop23

We could just start a " are you drinking water thread"


----------



## idb

I've heard of "water".
Isn't it an ingredient in beer?


----------



## Gracie

Diluted cranberry juice.


----------



## Uncensored2008

What do you call a sober Kiwi?

No one really knows...

Standard Disclaimer: Should one ever be encountered, the language will need adjusting.


----------



## Zoom-boing

My cat is drinking my water.  Damn cat.


----------



## Steelplate

Zoom-boing said:


> My cat is drinking my water.  Damn cat.



Iced tea with the aftereffects of Versed and Proponol....had an endoscopy today.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Steelplate said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cat is drinking my water.  Damn cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iced tea with the aftereffects of Versed and Proponol....had an endoscopy today.
Click to expand...


Hope everything came out all right. 

Er ... hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## HUGGY

Cheap beer with Clamato.


----------



## Steelplate

Zoom-boing said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cat is drinking my water.  Damn cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iced tea with the aftereffects of Versed and Proponol....had an endoscopy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope everything came out all right.
> 
> Er ... hope you are feeling better now.
Click to expand...


Well...the Endoscopy came out OK...but before they sedated me, the Gastro doc that was doing the procedure told me that my ultrasound results came back....Gallstones... gotta get it ripped out.


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Papageorgio

Water


----------



## Mr. H.

A fairly hard to find Chinese brew.
Bud Right.


----------



## idb

Mr. H. said:


> A fairly hard to find Chinese brew.
> Bud Right.



Haha.
ROR


----------



## Pop23

Grog


----------



## Zoom-boing

Steelplate said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iced tea with the aftereffects of Versed and Proponol....had an endoscopy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everything came out all right.
> 
> Er ... hope you are feeling better now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...the Endoscopy came out OK...but before they sedated me, the Gastro doc that was doing the procedure told me that my ultrasound results came back....Gallstones... gotta get it ripped out.
Click to expand...


I had (have?) them. They wanted to take my gallbladder out after one attack 10 years ago.  I said no thanks, I'll take the 'wait and see' approach.  Am eating better, exercising more...no attack since that one.  

(end thread derail  )


----------



## Steelplate

Zoom-boing said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everything came out all right.
> 
> Er ... hope you are feeling better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...the Endoscopy came out OK...but before they sedated me, the Gastro doc that was doing the procedure told me that my ultrasound results came back....Gallstones... gotta get it ripped out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had (have?) them. They wanted to take my gallbladder out after one attack 10 years ago.  I said no thanks, I'll take the 'wait and see' approach.  Am eating better, exercising more...no attack since that one.
> 
> (end thread derail  )
Click to expand...


Fuck it...I got plenty of sick time built up, and I just went third shift and because the rotation schedule on third is different than it was on first, I had to cancel what vacation time I scheduled.
If they do it laproscopically...It'll only be a two week recovery. I'm just gonna get it done.

 OK...just to get the thread back on track? I'm going to pop open a Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA before I go to bed.


----------



## idb

Hot cup of Twinings English Breakfast with a few grains of sugar and a soupcon of milk.


----------



## Pop23

Chewing on ice cubes

Does that count?


----------



## Starlight

A&W Root Beer


----------



## Uncensored2008

Earl Grey tea


----------



## High_Gravity

I'll be drinking some Colt 45's tonight watching the playoff games.


----------



## Pop23

Glass of Mascato


----------



## Papageorgio

Water


----------



## idb

Boundary Road Brewery, Bouncing Czech Pilsener.
One of my go-to standards when all I want is a beer.


----------



## Gracie

Water


----------



## Noomi

Pepsi Max


----------



## idb

Just finished watching a Super Rugby game at the neighbour's.
Glefiddich and Jameson's were  provided by the host.


----------



## Noomi

Pepsi Max, my drink of choice


----------



## High_Gravity

Milwaukees Best last night, bleh.


----------



## laughinReaper

Water


----------



## Mr. H.

Ilk-may.


----------



## hortysir

Icehouse


----------



## Mr. H.

Saliva.

How often do you swallow your saliva


----------



## Papageorgio

Water


----------



## Pop23

*White Zinfandel *


----------



## hortysir

More Icehouse


----------



## Mr. H.

Bim Jeam onna rocksh.


----------



## hortysir

Coffee to get over the Icehouses, Red Stag , and margaritas from last night


----------



## S.J.




----------



## Mr. H.

eCough


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pop23 said:


> *White Zinfandel *



I didn't know you were gay?


----------



## Pop23

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *White Zinfandel *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you were gay?
Click to expand...


Mixed with sterno


Better?


----------



## Pop23

Anything I can get my hands on.   Been a long week, but its Friday my friends!


----------



## Immanuel

Not drinking anything right now, but I just finished an ice cold glass of milk!

It was really pretty good too and it was Vitamin D Homogenized none of that watery shit they call 2% or skim milk.  Screw that crap.

My wife says, "you can't taste the difference".  Bull shit, if that were the case how come I catch her every time she brings that shit in the house?

Immie


----------



## Papageorgio

Water


----------



## Pop23

Immanuel said:


> Not drinking anything right now, but I just finished an ice cold glass of milk!
> 
> It was really pretty good too and it was Vitamin D Homogenized none of that watery shit they call 2% or skim milk.  Screw that crap.
> 
> My wife says, "you can't taste the difference".  Bull shit, if that were the case how come I catch her every time she brings that shit in the house?
> 
> Immie



Amen brother!


----------



## Noomi

Sunkist.

Felt like a change from Pepsi Max


----------



## Vikrant

Guinness


----------



## Mr. H.

Cuppajoe.


----------



## JWBooth

Folgers

black


----------



## jon_berzerk

coffee


----------



## Vikrant

Latte


----------



## Pop23

A chocolate malt from Dairy Queen


----------



## boedicca

Water


----------



## mightydog

Mead...the nectar of gods.


----------



## mightydog

Salute


----------



## boedicca

mightydog said:


> Mead...the nectar of gods.




Hmmmm...I thought Château d'Yquem was the nectar of the gods.


----------



## Granny

Not what I'd like to be drinking.  I'm a great believer in no open containers in a car ... so the good stuff is being reserved for our trip to Florida ... which will begin Monday evening. I've purchased some good red wine ... and DiSaronno.  God, I love that stuff. Others are bringing ... whatever. 

My daughter and some of her friends have rented a big house in Cocoa Beach, FL for the week and have invited their parents to come along for the trip. And today, for Mother's Day, she treated me to a pedicure and getting my eyebrows done. So for awhile this morning I enjoyed a good, long back massage by the chair and the pedicure, the leg and foot massages, the hot rocks, etc. Niiiiice.


----------



## Mr. H.

Swate tay.


----------



## Vikrant

Grape Juice


----------



## asaratis

Olive juice!


----------



## JWBooth




----------



## Immanuel

Budweiser

Because U Deserve What Everyone Is Seeking: Enjoy Responsibly


----------



## boedicca

A Kir.


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## S.J.

Fermented grape juice.


----------



## Vikrant

Sprite


----------



## dblack

Vodka and diet cream soda.

Is that so wrong?


----------



## Mr. H.

dblack said:


> Vodka and diet cream soda.
> 
> Is that so wrong?



You'll find out in the morning.


----------



## Mr. H.

I drink, therefor I am.


----------



## Noomi

Pepsi Max


----------



## Dude111

I am drinking some Coke @ the second....


----------



## Bleipriester

I just finished my coffee and will take another.


----------



## Papageorgio

Water


----------



## Gracie

water


----------



## Missourian

RC Cola.


----------



## Pop23

Missourian said:


> RC Cola.



RC? They still make it. We have a place that sells old style soda, but haven't seen it there


----------



## Pop23

Third stone brown. Winding down the weekend

Hope everyone's went well


----------



## hortysir

Folgers
3 sugars, no cream


----------



## Steelplate

Girlie drink....when my wife and I went on a cruise in January...we went to St.Martin....they have this manufacturer of flavored rums called "Mama DouDou".

So tonight? I am drinking Guavaberry Coladas....pretty tasty stuff, but not my typical fare....I'm a beer guy...just don't have any at the.moment...also like Gin and Tonics...but alas, no tonic water....or lime...so guess it's a girlie drink or two on my night off.


----------



## Mr. H.

This stuff's good. It was part of the beer o' month box...

Baba Black Lager - Uinta Brewing Company - Salt Lake City, UT - BeerAdvocate


----------



## Steelplate

Mr. H. said:


> This stuff's good. It was part of the beer o' month box...
> 
> Baba Black Lager - Uinta Brewing Company - Salt Lake City, UT - BeerAdvocate



Is it a hoppy beer or malty? I am a hophead.


----------



## Mr. H.

Steelplate said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff's good. It was part of the beer o' month box...
> 
> Baba Black Lager - Uinta Brewing Company - Salt Lake City, UT - BeerAdvocate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a hoppy beer or malty? I am a hophead.
Click to expand...


Malty 

No likey hops. IPAs make me hurl. (no offense LOL)


----------



## Steelplate

Mr. H. said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff's good. It was part of the beer o' month box...
> 
> Baba Black Lager - Uinta Brewing Company - Salt Lake City, UT - BeerAdvocate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a hoppy beer or malty? I am a hophead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Malty
> 
> No likey hops. IPAs make me hurl. (no offense LOL)
Click to expand...


None taken...I have a lot of buddies that go for porters and stouter...and I can't stomach those. I do like a good pilsner though...like Pilsner Urquell out of the Czech Republic...Paulaner is real good too.


----------



## Mr. H.

Steelplate said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a hoppy beer or malty? I am a hophead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malty
> 
> No likey hops. IPAs make me hurl. (no offense LOL)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None taken...I have a lot of buddies that go for porters and stouter...and I can't stomach those. I do like a good pilsner though...like Pilsner Urquell out of the Czech Republic...Paulaner is real good too.
Click to expand...


The beauty of it is, there's a beer for everybody. 

Pilsner Urquell is one of my faves. It's very similar to the Czech Budweiser (aka Budvar).
English ales are a fave. I especially like the Fuller's line out of the UK. Their ESB is tops.

However, I am now drinking an IPA with one more to go. Hell it's the only beer left in the house LOL.


----------



## Mr. H.

P.S. - You won't find that Budvar outside of Europe. It's a contractual agreement between In-Bev and the Czech brewers. (Copyright/patent bullshit)
My brother used to travel to Germany, and would squirrel out a few bottles for me.


----------



## Dude111

I am having some Coke @ this moment


----------



## S.J.

Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## idb

Blended Islay Whisky and ice.


----------



## Noomi

Pepsi Max


----------



## idb

Another, Islay blend...with ice....


----------



## High_Gravity

Steel Reserve.


----------



## Michelle420

cherry koolaid, yeah it's good


----------



## sealadaigh

artesian well water from the nisqually valley aquifer...as long as the damn pump holds. it's a private well and the mercury switch acts up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Black Crown.  The only beer Bud has ever made that I actually like.
But I think I'll be switching to a No Label Milk Stout right about...Buuuuuuuuurp...Now.


----------



## hjmick

Moose Drool Brown Ale from the Big Sky Brewing Company, Missoula Montana. Again.


I had a friend bring me a couple of cases when he went back to Albuquerque last month...


----------



## Missourian

Pop23 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> RC Cola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC? They still make it. We have a place that sells old style soda, but haven't seen it there
Click to expand...



Oh yeah...super popular out here.

I give convenience stores in the South a hard time when they don't carry it.

"This can't be a Southern store with no R.C. --- the owner must be from up north..."


----------



## Ragnar

*7&7*

OK sprite and 7


----------



## Mr. H.

Im-Jay Eam-Bay


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Missourian said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> RC Cola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC? They still make it. We have a place that sells old style soda, but haven't seen it there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...super popular out here.
> 
> I give convenience stores in the South a hard time when they don't carry it.
> 
> "This can't be a Southern store with no R.C. --- the owner must be from up north..."
Click to expand...


  Northern Pakistan?


----------



## Mr. H.

A brewed beverage with a distinct aroma and flavor, prepared from the roasted seeds of the Coffea plant.


----------



## Pop23

60% Hawaiin Punch juicy red punch
25% Mountain Dew
15% Vodka

Yummmmmm


----------



## AmyNation

A tall glass of fat free milk with 2 ice cubes.

Refreshing


----------



## boedicca

Celestial Seasonings' Tension Tamer Tea


----------



## Mr. H.

Jimbo Beamo


----------



## Noomi

Creamy Soda


----------



## Mr. H.

Noomi, Noomi, Noomi, Noo!


----------



## Papageorgio

Water


----------



## S.J.

Coffee.


----------



## asaratis

Glenrothes Select Reserve...with a water back!


----------



## boedicca

boedicca said:


> Celestial Seasonings' Tension Tamer Tea




Again...


----------



## AmyNation

Strawberry Watermelon smoothie.

I think I added too much watermelon though...


----------



## Pop23

*not nearly enough*


----------



## Dude111




----------



## Pop23

Banana infused whiskey

Damn, it's very smooth


----------



## Papageorgio

Water


----------



## jon_berzerk

AmyNation said:


> Strawberry Watermelon smoothie.
> 
> I think I added too much watermelon though...



throw some cough syrup in it 

and you could have some* fire ass* lean

--LOL


----------



## Mr. H.

Bim Jeam.


----------



## S.J.

Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## Mr. H.

S.J. said:


> Cabernet Sauvignon.



Is that a drink or a French footlocker?


----------



## dblack

Mr. H. said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cabernet Sauvignon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a drink or a French footlocker?
Click to expand...


That depends on context.


----------



## S.J.

Mr. H. said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cabernet Sauvignon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a drink or a French footlocker?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Steel Reserve motherfuckers!!!  211!!!  Thirsty Thursdays people party on!


----------



## Papageorgio

Water


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tea - Earl Grey - Bigalow


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IBC Root beer.


----------



## Uncensored2008

S.J. said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cabernet Sauvignon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a drink or a French footlocker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...




Funny thing, it's French name, but not a French wine. 

The Bordeaux region is just this, a region. When California wine makers wanted to reproduce the French Bordeaux, they ran into a problem in that it is not a specific wine. However, one grape, the Sauvignon, produced a consistently good wine, both red and white.

Charles Krug planted Sauvignon grapes and coined the rather pretentious names of "Cabernet" (red) and "Blank" (white) for the wines. While the grapes are of French origin, obtained in fact from Château Mouton Rothschild, the French traditionally labeled wine by region, not grape, and tend to blend grapes. The better Bordeaux wines are in fact a blend of Sauvignon and Zinfandel grapes, but the name was never used in France prior to about 1980 - driven by the success of California wines.

Thus it was the California winery of Charles Krug that brought the most popular wine in the world about.


----------



## Missourian

RC Cola with Wild Turkey American Honey.







  +     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   =


----------



## Papageorgio

Water


----------



## Pop23

Trying some cucumber infused gin now

Liking it!

Later I'm thinking about trying............


Water


----------



## JWBooth

Alteño Tequila
100% agave and smoother than a prom queen's thigh


----------



## Noomi

Portello


----------



## Papageorgio

Water


----------



## Pop23

Papageorgio said:


> Water



Tried that stuff for the first time. Light and refreshing with little or no aftertaste. Really prefer it on the rocks.

It was good, but I think I will stick with beer.


----------



## Papageorgio

More water here.


----------



## Pop23

Papageorgio said:


> More water here.



Addict!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

A very large Colorado Bulldog.


----------



## Noomi

A nice, hot, cup of tea


----------



## S.J.

Chardonnay.  It goes great with my sauteed shrimp in wine sauce over rice.


----------



## skye

In this very moment ...I didn't feel like wine or coffee  or soft drink or champagne... ..and so I just made myself nice  a cup of green tea! 

something like this


----------



## Papageorgio

Water


----------



## skye

Papageorgio said:


> Water



you drink far too much water Papageorgio!


----------



## Mr. H.

Koffee from the Keurig.


----------



## Pop23

skye said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you drink far too much water Papageorgio!
Click to expand...


He worries me too


----------



## boedicca

skye said:


> In this very moment ...I didn't feel like wine or coffee  or soft drink or champagne... ..and so I just made myself nice  a cup of green tea!
> 
> something like this




I'm in the mood for a GT's Gingerade Kombucha!


----------



## Papageorgio

More water


----------



## Pop23

Papageorgio said:


> More water



Waterholic!

Pepsi


----------



## Bleipriester

Glass of Coke.


----------



## Pop23

Water with a twist of lime


----------



## S.J.

Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## The Professor

I don't mean to dampen anyone's spirits, but I have to get it out.  I am drinking Steel Reserve, something I haven't done in years.  It was my son's favorite beer and we shared a drink or two in happy times.  He committed suicide 5 years ago at the age of 23 and right now I am looking at his ashes and remembering all the good things.  Finally, no tears.   

Salute!


----------



## Bleipriester

"mixxed-up" energy drink.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pop23 said:


> Water with a twist of lime



WATER!

That's what I'm drinking.


----------



## Papageorgio

The Professor said:


> I don't mean to dampen anyone's spirits, but I have to get it out.  I am drinking Steel Reserve, something I haven't done in years.  It was my son's favorite beer and we shared a drink or two in happy times.  He committed suicide 5 years ago at the age of 23 and right now I am looking at his ashes and remembering all the good things.  Finally, no tears.
> 
> Salute!



Salute! 

I can't imagine how you feel, I lost a daughter 11 years ago this month. My wife and I take the day off from work and remember her and our entire family. 

Best to you.


----------



## boedicca

A delicious homemade handcrafted cappuccino made with fresh ground Adam's Organic Rocket Espresso (from Peerless Coffee) and 1% milk  - made with my La Pavoni Professional.


----------



## Noomi

Can of lemonade. I'm boring, I know.


----------



## Papageorgio

Wat....whiskey sour.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Papageorgio said:


> Wat....whiskey sour.



nice change up 

i was going to say ditto 

--LOL


----------



## Pop23

Papageorgio said:


> Wat....whiskey sour.


----------



## skye

Papageorgio said:


> Wat....whiskey sour.



Oh my Lord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


am I reading well?   whiskey sour??  .... not water??????


----------



## Mr. H.

Al Cohol.


----------



## Papageorgio

Back to water


----------



## Dude111

Im drinking some Iced Tea right now!


----------



## Bleipriester

Do you know it?
Add it to tap water and get a hot or cold tea.


----------



## Pop23

Papageorgio said:


> Back to water



You fell onto the wagon


----------



## TheOldSchool

Pop23 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fell onto the wagon
Click to expand...


That's some funny stuff pop


----------



## Papageorgio

Got to have more water.


----------



## skye

shut up

what?


----------



## skye

Papageorgio said:


> Got to have more water.




water doesn't  count! ok?


----------



## dailynewsflashe

4 seasons juice drink


----------



## Pop23

Ice cubes on the rocks


----------



## jon_berzerk

melted ice cream


----------



## boedicca

Pelligrino


----------



## Snouter

Brooklyn Lager.


----------



## Noomi

Lemonade


----------



## jon_berzerk

water now


----------



## NoNukes

Raspberry Rose Frozen Margaritas


----------



## Pop23

Templeton rye straight up


----------



## skye

This instant, black strong, real coffee!  with a dash of soy milk.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Jager bombs in approximately 2.5 hours


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ice pick.
 Large glass 4 1/2 oz. vodka. Squeeze of lemon and lime fill with tea. Simple syrup to taste.
Refreshing and dangerous.


----------



## Smilebong

Samuel Adams Boston lager


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ice pick.
> Large glass 4 1/2 oz. vodka. Squeeze of lemon and lime fill with tea. Simple syrup to taste.
> Refreshing and dangerous.



 that sounds good!  very good!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ice pick.
> Large glass 4 1/2 oz. vodka. Squeeze of lemon and lime fill with tea. Simple syrup to taste.
> Refreshing and dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that sounds good!  very good!
Click to expand...


You might have to adjust the vodka. But to tell you the truth you really cant taste it if you dont go big.
 My favorite summer drink. Limit four


----------



## jon_berzerk

water


----------



## skye

jon_berzerk said:


> water



get outta here!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get outta here!
Click to expand...


  I'm sure he's just hydrating for the drinking to come.


----------



## Mr. H.

Moo.

Alarm set for 4:45am. Gonna be a looong day.

Tomorrow I'll git dronk.


----------



## Pop23

Ice tea


----------



## S.J.




----------



## idb

Saturday evening here now.
I'm about to go to a mate's place to watch the All Blacks crush the Wallabies yet again.
Currently supping a Stoke IPA just to get in the mood.


----------



## idb

S.J. said:


>



I love red wine.
Pinot Noir for me later.


----------



## Noomi

Raspberry Lemonade


----------



## S.J.

idb said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love red wine.
> Pinot Noir for me later.
Click to expand...

Ah, Bugundy.  Good choice.


----------



## Smilebong

Very strong coffee.


----------



## Pop23

Folgers


----------



## Mr. H.

Lemony shake 'em up!


----------



## Pop23

Homemade fruit smoothie


----------



## Pop23

Water


----------



## Moonglow

Pibb Extra


----------



## Mr. H.

Bulb Light.


----------



## Smilebong

Water


----------



## Noomi

Pink creamy soda


----------



## S.J.




----------



## Smilebong

In 45 min, I hope to be drinking one of these.


----------



## Mr. H.

Smilebong said:


> In 45 min, I hope to be drinking one of these.



Can I have the other two?


----------



## idb

Mac's Hop Rocker Pilsner


----------



## Pop23

Beer


----------



## Smilebong

Mr. H. said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 45 min, I hope to be drinking one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have the other two?
Click to expand...


Ah, its a four pack and sorry, but they're gone.


----------



## Moonglow

bong water, I am hard up!


----------



## S.J.




----------



## jon_berzerk

water 

wonder how many are drinking the obama kool aid tonight 

--LOL


----------



## Noomi

Pepsi Max. Might need something stronger later tonight.


----------



## S.J.

Noomi said:


> Pepsi Max. Might need something stronger later tonight.


Be careful with that Pepsi, you might have to drive.


----------



## Dude111

Im drinking some Coke @ the moment..


----------



## Pop23

Some more Beer


----------



## Papageorgio

Water


----------



## Pop23

Papageorgio said:


> Water



Bottled or tap?


----------



## Papageorgio

Tap


----------



## The Professor

Papageorgio said:


> Tap



Dance

Sorry.  I though this was the Word Association thread.


----------

